# Another Helmet thread



## Not Sure (Jan 30, 2019)

Searched for a recent thread but couldn't find one . Saved my ass today and not on the slope ? Pretty heavy duty snow squall at Bear Creek . Walking towards the lodge with my son and took two steps down a ramp of paver blocks that were iced up . Both feet went out and landed flat on my back whipping my head against the ground . Thirty seconds with the wind knocked out. I was able to ski the rest of the day, hurting but no skull fracture :-o


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 30, 2019)

Glad to hear your noggin is in one piece.  You probably want to look into getting a new helmet as most are designed for a single impact.  

A few years ago I had a freak fall on a cruiser at okemo that literally smashed my helmet to multiple pieces.  My helmet saved me from severe injury that day.  When I went to buy a new helmet later that day, the guy in the ski shop asked how much I wanted to spend.  My response was, “as much as possible”.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Don't cheap out on a helmet!


----------



## speden (Jan 31, 2019)

I was trying to get my older brother to wear a helmet on a recent ski trip. He's old school and will only wear a knit cap. He said since he isn't skiing in the trees he doesn't need a helmet. But I think hitting the ground or getting run into by other skiers are good reasons to wear one. They also keep my noggin warm on cold days!


----------



## jokso (Mar 8, 2019)

I too wear only knitted kap because i ski only on groomed slopes, last 20 years. It all depends of your style, speed and experience really.
I do fall sometimes, even at 60mph, but i never impact on ground, just slide.
Would wear helmet off track of course.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2019)

jokso said:


> I too wear only knitted kap because i ski only on groomed slopes, last 20 years. It all depends of your style, speed and experience really.
> I do fall sometimes, even at 60mph, but i never impact on ground, just slide.
> Would wear helmet off track of course.



I’d speculate that most skiers injured by hitting trees were skiing groomed slopes.


----------



## jokso (Mar 8, 2019)

Then they were doing something wrong, and should wear it.
I'd speculate its from collisions, but I don't collide with people, did sign posts and nets few times.


Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2019)

jokso said:


> Then they were doing something wrong, and should wear it.
> I'd speculate its from collisions, but I don't collide with people, did sign posts and nets few times.



Yeah, we all screw up. That’s partly what the helmet is for. If I collide with a sign post, hopefully I’m wearing a helmet.


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 8, 2019)

jokso said:


> I do fall sometimes, even at 60mph, but i never impact on ground, just slide.



I love it when people speak in absolutes.  Best of luck.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 8, 2019)

jokso said:


> I too wear only knitted kap because i ski only on groomed slopes, last 20 years. It all depends of your style, speed and experience really.
> I do fall sometimes, even at 60mph, but i never impact on ground, just slide.
> Would wear helmet off track of course.
> 
> ...



Good luck with that attitude.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2019)

jokso said:


> Then they were doing something wrong, and should wear it.
> I'd speculate its from collisions, but I don't collide with people, did sign posts and nets few times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Did it occur to you that at some point it's highly likely that if you ski long enough, someone might collide into you? While you might ski with great control, plenty of others do not. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2019)

https://www.wmur.com/article/skier-dies-on-cannon-mountain-1/26767385

Sad consequences of our sport playing out today at Cannon. One dead and another seriously injured because of a collision.  I'm sure we will find out if helmets were worn or not.  

The fact is, there is zero justification to not wear one; even on super warm spring days. I have an old helmet I've stripped down to be cooler for such conditions. I wear it on 50 degree plus mashed potato days.  Better protection than a hat. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jokso (Mar 9, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> Did it occur to you that at some point it's highly likely that if you ski long enough, someone might collide into you? While you might ski with great control, plenty of others do not.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Well i mastered my situational awerenes over time, they cant touch me now.
Had a few in my early days, but I always injured them. Knowing how to position, fall, experience and upper body strength gives me absolute advantage.

Only bad thing that ever happened to me is twisted knee from avoding 2 unpredictable girls at low speed. I could collide with them and wouldn’t get a scrach but one of them would be hurt, so i choose not to on my on expence.

But I yelled at them to wear helmet next time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Mar 9, 2019)

jokso said:


> Well i mastered my situational awerenes over time, they cant touch me now.



Did you learn this from Chuck Norris?


----------



## jokso (Mar 17, 2019)

Battlefield 2 and mods clan play 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------

